# Origins of the Shur-Spin?



## Krakatoa (Apr 1, 2017)

ATLAS MFG. BROOKLYN NY






http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=232288159957


----------



## Krakatoa (Apr 1, 2017)

Pretty neat looks like it could hold three flags!


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Apr 2, 2017)

Yes these beautiful works of Americana art were a huge inspiration! However they dont spin very well and where is that beautiful wood grain? My goal was to design a bicycle accessory that actually spins with very little effort and have the beauty of two compositions, metal and wood.


----------



## Krakatoa (Apr 2, 2017)

Joe I just love your Shur-Spins. They're handmade and have qualities that go way beyond this oldie. And I don't think a day passes when I am not inspired by the lines or construction of some old thing, it's what artists and designers have done for centuries. I was hoping in fact you might want to try incorporating the flag holder idea onto a few of yours if you hadn't considered it already!!

Nate


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Apr 2, 2017)

I will do flag holders just for you man!! Thank you so much!!


----------



## FULLYLOADED (Apr 3, 2017)

Shur spins make my ride definitely more exciting.Flag Holder would be cool 3rd gen.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## catfish (Apr 3, 2017)

Krakatoa said:


> ATLAS MFG. BROOKLYN NY
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Very Nice! The Real Deal!


----------



## Greg M (Apr 3, 2017)

Joe Buffardi said:


> Yes these beautiful works of Americana art were a huge inspiration! However they dont spin very well and where is that beautiful wood grain? My goal was to design a bicycle accessory that actually spins with very little effort and have the beauty of two compositions, metal and wood.




Well, you certainly succeeded!  Mine is my most commented upon accessory.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Apr 4, 2017)

Thank you!


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Apr 4, 2017)

I love the vintage  propeller accessories too! But they break way too easy! They are made of zinc and they are very brittle. Neat to look at in your display case but not practical for everyday use.


----------

